# What is this? Growth on my Hammer Coral



## monkE

I have this small thing growing on the stem of my hammer coral.. is this some sort of parasite? is this just another arm beginning to branch off? any ideas?


----------



## PurpleMonkey

Its a type of snail. Not really a pest per-say, but if you want to get rid of it, just break off the tip that is sticking out, and put some cyanoacrylate (crazy glue gel) on it


----------



## The Guy

looks like a baby feather duster maybe, not really a problem though.


----------



## PurpleMonkey

You might be right Guy... didn't even think of that.


----------



## dabandit1

OMG get it off fast!!!!!! bleach your rock and sand and smash your glass. Kidding its a feather duster I have thousands of the little buggers no threat to anything and nice to look at. I'd be more worried about that hair algae


----------



## monkE

dabandit1 said:


> OMG get it off fast!!!!!! bleach your rock and sand and smash your glass. Kidding its a feather duster I have thousands of the little buggers no threat to anything and nice to look at. I'd be more worried about that hair algae


Damnit that was about 3 seconds of freak out! Lol

Glad to hear its nothing serious

Thanks guys for the quick replys

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dietmar

vermatid snail
I would get rid of it

Vermetid Snail control | The Reefuge Forums | Australian Marine / Reef Aquarium Community


----------



## duncangweller

+1 on vermatid snail. I have a load of these things in my tank. They don't harm anything just look a little ugly when they send out 'webs' to catch food. They seem to multiply very fast.

Dunc

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## monkE

ok i got 2 for feather duster, 2 for vermatid snail and one who said both... who's going to come in with the tie breaker???


----------



## Dietmar

watch them work here
Kind of cool actually, but they are very prolific.

Vermetid Snails - YouTube


----------



## monkE

Dietmar said:


> watch them work here
> Kind of cool actually, but they are very prolific.
> 
> Vermetid Snails - YouTube


wow that's actually pretty neat.. but those webs don't look like fun. i'll have to watch it a little closer to make sure but I think you're right


----------



## dabandit1

Vermatid feather duster same difference they wont hurt anything as long as they dont grow in such a place they irritate your coral,the webs wont even hurt anything. Some think they are cool some think they are ugly to each their own


----------

